# FL Gulf (around MB, Port St Joe)



## 95g atl (Dec 1, 2017)

Been going to Mexico Beach for years and years.  

Ok, so just over a year ago I was asking for some Gulf fishing advise on here with my small 15 footer (AKA: Death Trap in the Gulf).  Since then I have upgraded to a 19' Carolina Skiff 198 w/115hp Yamaha.  The draft on these boats is typically 4-8" so can definitely get into shallow if need be.  Not looking to travel MILES offshore, even in calm waters.  Would rather stick fairly close to shore....few miles MAX.

I'd like to take my son (who is 7 years old) down to Mexico Beach, Port St Joe area and try our luck during the Christmas break he has from school.  

Not terribly concerned about quality fish, so long as we catch fish....big or small --- doesn't matter.  Going to QUANITY, not necessarily QUALITY.  Wouldn't mind landing some medium size shark either.

WE ARE CATCH AND RELEASE...............

Last year, used GULP shrimp and sand fleas.  And caught fish, but not in huge quantity.  would like to catch MORE.

Suggestions from the experts of this area....?


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 1, 2017)

I'd concentrate on the canal.
You should be able to catch a lot of something to keep kids occupied.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Dec 1, 2017)

No expert here,  but I love fishing St. Joe Bay! 
X2 On the on the canal. In the winter, I have caught largemouth bass freshwater gar, sea trout, red fish, and Flounder within 100 yards of each other. From my experience , the inshore fish seem to leave the bays that time of year. Some head off shore, some head further Inland to the bayous canals and marshes. I have no experience offshore as my boat is a shallow water model.
 If I had my boat on a trailer in Mexico Beach in the winter, I would be most likely to tow to Panama City and fish the bayous and residential canals for trout...


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 3, 2017)

Ok, thanks for the replies.
There is a canal in Port St Joe (Highland) that goes miles and miles inland.  Is that the one y'all suggest?

I fished there last October and NOTHING.  Maybe too early to fish that area?


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 3, 2017)

95g atl said:


> Ok, thanks for the replies.
> There is a canal in Port St Joe (Highland) that goes miles and miles inland.  Is that the one y'all suggest?
> 
> I fished there last October and NOTHING.  Maybe too early to fish that area?



That's the one.
October is too early for the canal. Cold weather drives fish in there from the bay.
Check water temps in bay and canal and it should lead you in the right direction.
I'd say if the bay is <65 degrees, check what the canal is.


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 3, 2017)

Ahhhhhh. That makes sense. Wasted a couple hours when water temp was near 80 degrees. Nothing. 

Fished canal of Mexico Beach. Nothing. 
Then came out of canal, about 1/4-1/2 off beach. Bam!  Caught fish. 

Thanks for the advice. 
Last thing I wanna do is pull 3000 lbs hauling a boat around and not catch squat.


----------



## notnksnemor (Dec 3, 2017)

95g atl said:


> Ahhhhhh. That makes sense. Wasted a couple hours when water temp was near 80 degrees. Nothing.
> 
> Fished canal of Mexico Beach. Nothing.
> Then came out of canal, about 1/4-1/2 off beach. Bam!  Caught fish.
> ...




If you're only interested in action for kids, I would spend some time around the fisheries on the canal.
The by product they put in the water holds a lot of fish of different species close in.


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 3, 2017)

I remember seeing that. 
Cool. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 19, 2018)

---bringing up my old thread.....
Ran into some delay's with my son's mother passing away.  It's been pretty rough.

Weather is warming up, had time to do some finishing touches on the boat and feel I'm ready to try our luck.
Wanted to go this past three day weekend, but had other things to do.  May try Spring Break (1st week in April), presuming we can find a place to stay that isn't three times more money for that week.

If anyone has suggestions....???
I do know of the fishery and when I was there with my small boat, I couldn't get close because of all the boats causing wakes.  

Wouldn't mind getting in on the black tip shark action either.
Anything that will keep a 7 year old boy entertained and not "dad, i'm bored"...........


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 19, 2018)

95g atl said:


> ---bringing up my old thread.....
> Ran into some delay's with my son's mother passing away.  It's been pretty rough.
> 
> Weather is warming up, had time to do some finishing touches on the boat and feel I'm ready to try our luck.
> ...



Check out Dixie Belle Motel.
Not fancy but comfortable. Fish cleaning station in back, just have plenty of bug spray for the deer flies back there.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 19, 2018)

95g atl said:


> ---bringing up my old thread.....
> Ran into some delay's with my son's mother passing away.  It's been pretty rough.
> 
> Weather is warming up, had time to do some finishing touches on the boat and feel I'm ready to try our luck.
> ...




Sorry can't help you on accommodations, but the surf fishing should be pretty good early April.  I have caught whiting, trout, redfish, flounder and sharks all off the beach in early April and don't forget the pompano depending on water temp...65-68 is the magic number.  Fresh shrimp and fishbites is all you need.  Try and find a "cut" in the bar where water washes through and target your baits around that area.

Whiting are closer to the shore.  The other game fish are a bit further out but you can cast to where you need to be.  Just enough lead to keep your bait anchored.  I like to use a small live whiting on a larger rod with a circle hook and toss it out as far as you can for sharks and reds and just let it soak...something will grab it...you can use a wire leader or heavy flouro.  Just be sure and loosen the drag enough so your rig does not get dragged into the drink.  I've caught some big sharks off the beach like that...first and last light of the day are most productive for everything especially for the sharks.  Everything else can be all day action.

If you want to take your boat out, pick your weather first off and motor to the end of the cape area bay side and drop some baits down...lots of sharks to be caught there!

Sorry for your loss and I hope you get into some fun catching for your Son!


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 20, 2018)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Check out Dixie Belle Motel.
> Not fancy but comfortable. Fish cleaning station in back, just have plenty of bug spray for the deer flies back there.



We were there about 1.5 years ago.  It's a little 1960's motel.  No thrills at all.  But cheap and functional.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 20, 2018)

Rabun said:


> Sorry can't help you on accommodations, but the surf fishing should be pretty good early April.  I have caught whiting, trout, redfish, flounder and sharks all off the beach in early April and don't forget the pompano depending on water temp...65-68 is the magic number.  Fresh shrimp and fishbites is all you need.  Try and find a "cut" in the bar where water washes through and target your baits around that area.
> 
> Whiting are closer to the shore.  The other game fish are a bit further out but you can cast to where you need to be.  Just enough lead to keep your bait anchored.  I like to use a small live whiting on a larger rod with a circle hook and toss it out as far as you can for sharks and reds and just let it soak...something will grab it...you can use a wire leader or heavy flouro.  Just be sure and loosen the drag enough so your rig does not get dragged into the drink.  I've caught some big sharks off the beach like that...first and last light of the day are most productive for everything especially for the sharks.  Everything else can be all day action.
> 
> ...



Thank you.

Definitely want to bring the boat, but won't launch it if the weather is windy or there are some good waves/swells.  Trying to pick my days.  Would LOVE to find a long term rental or small beach house to buy a few blocks from the beach....but the prices have gone up quite a bit.

We have used GULP shrimp w/great success.


----------



## Rabun (Feb 21, 2018)

95g atl said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Definitely want to bring the boat, but won't launch it if the weather is windy or there are some good waves/swells.  Trying to pick my days.  Would LOVE to find a long term rental or small beach house to buy a few blocks from the beach....but the prices have gone up quite a bit.
> 
> We have used GULP shrimp w/great success.



Have you checked out the Eastpoint area?  Just east of Apalachicola.  You may be able to find a deal there, but most everything along the coast is getting pricey.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 21, 2018)

Rabun said:


> Have you checked out the Eastpoint area?  Just east of Apalachicola.  You may be able to find a deal there, but most everything along the coast is getting pricey.



sure have.  Not that much less and lacking a really nice beach.

I like the atmosphere of MB, white sand, easy to get to, etc.

No rush, and I'd even consider renting a little cottage a few blocks from the beach.  Only issue on the reasonable priced properties, the tenants keep renewing their lease.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Feb 25, 2018)

I'll be at Port St Joe mid March, I'll try to remember to leave you a report.


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 26, 2018)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> I'll be at Port St Joe mid March, I'll try to remember to leave you a report.



please do.  I'd appreciate it.
Have plans first weekend in March here in GA....
Trying to plan something in FL after that.

Trailer brakes came in so just have to install one morning this week so we'll be ready.  Ordered another Penn rod/reel combo.  Using brade 65 lb test on the other rod.  Have 40-50 lb mono for some other rods.  

I'm just about ready!


----------



## 95g atl (Feb 28, 2018)

Have reservations in MB for my son's spring break.


----------



## fishdog (Mar 1, 2018)

There is awesome Spanish and King fishing right on the bouy line. Just go to half hitch bait and tackle and ask questions. They will hook you up.


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 6, 2018)

fishdog said:


> There is awesome Spanish and King fishing right on the bouy line. Just go to half hitch bait and tackle and ask questions. They will hook you up.



forgive my lack of intelligence....where is the bouy line.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 6, 2018)

Bouy's that mark the shipping channel coming out/into the intracoastal waterway/port st. joe to the gulf.


----------



## 95g atl (Mar 7, 2018)

Rabun said:


> Bouy's that mark the shipping channel coming out/into the intracoastal waterway/port st. joe to the gulf.



got it
thx


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 11, 2018)

Weather was horrible so I never made it out Saturday, so I don't have a report, here is half hitches https://www.halfhitch.com/stores/port-st-joe/fishing-reports


----------



## mastercaster (Mar 12, 2018)

google mbara (mexico beach reef #'s) quit a few close to shore. also the bay side of cape san blas has really deep water right off the bank. have caught grouper, spanish, kings, and lot of sharks right at channel marker.


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 1, 2018)

---- Leaving for MB tomorrow morning and there thru Sunday.  
Weather looks decent minus two days for possible storms.

My 7 year old thinks he isn't going to catch any fish (we go to Lanier a lot and that is pretty typical, except for bream).  My quest is to prove him wrong and get him excited to reel in some nice ones.

Wish us luck.


----------



## bilgerat (Apr 1, 2018)

GOOD LUCK!!!
I"ll be down in a few weeks. looking forward to a good report and lots of Pics


----------



## 95g atl (Apr 1, 2018)

bilgerat said:


> GOOD LUCK!!!
> I"ll be down in a few weeks. looking forward to a good report and lots of Pics



will do!
have to see how to post pics on here the "proper way".....
posting from an iphone so i'm sure there is a way.


----------



## mcagle (Apr 3, 2018)

Give him a popping cork and gulp shrimp and turn him loose in the bay. He will catch fish.  I have fished the bay a good bit the last 2 years. Pm me if you want any input.


----------

